# About Winterdale Farm Shepherds



## rai21 (Mar 10, 2014)

Hello,

Has anyone got a german shepherd puppy from Winterdale Farms in Chester county. We were thinking of getting a shepherd from them and wanted to know your opinion.

Thanks
Rai


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

rai21 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Has anyone got a german shepherd puppy from Winterdale Farms in Chester county. We were thinking of getting a shepherd from them and wanted to know your opinion.
> 
> ...


Hi Rai,
While you are waiting for answers from people who may know of them, type 
"Winterdale Farms" in the search box above. 

It would also be helpful to tell what state you are in, how far you are willing to travel for a pup, if you are willing to have a pup shipped, what type of GSD are you looking for, what are your plans for the dog, etc.

Here is a good site for GSD information: German Shepherd Guide - Home 

Moms


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

I would ask about health clearances of the parents. I would want to meet at least one parent (the dam) and the sire if on site, to check temperament of the dog(s). I would visit ahead of time to see the facility and get a sense of how puppies are housed and socialized. I would want to see the pedigree of the litter and post here for comments, if you are interested.

My boy (1.5 years old) came from a "hobby" breeder who does not title her dogs which many here on the forum will criticize. My boy's sire was a SCH III known stud dog in the Pacific Northwest, though. The puppies were very well taken care of and the facility was fabulous--clean and well thought out in her spacious home. And literally across the street from the Pacific Ocean. His dam was a wonderful GSD--aloof, yet stable and friendly when asked to be. 

Like Winterdale, she did not ship and would not sell a dog to someone she hadn't met. I spent about 3 hours total on the phone and 5 hours at her farm by the time I took custody of my pup. My guy had been around farm animals (including her gorgeous Arabian horses) and machinery, been to a senior care facility to be held by residents, and handled by visiting children under supervision and many adults. 

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## rai21 (Mar 10, 2014)

*West German Line Shepherds*

I was looking for a shepherd to possibly be a therapy dog later and therefore needed a calm, confident and more of low key shepherd. Some one suggested West German lines. Are they supposed to be more laid back and low key?


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

Working line GSDs also can do therapy work. You want to find a good breeder who breeds for service/therapy work. They know their lines and their dogs and can give you a pup that will meet your needs. If you get suggestions on the forum, there are qualified breeders that will ship and are very reputable and professional.

I would pm/email/google "Carmspack" GSDs as she could give you an excellent referral and you can trust her judgement.


----------



## rai21 (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks Moriah


----------

